# LPG Conversion Questions



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I understand that its gonna cost around £3500. I figure on doing around 7-10k a year (miles) so its got to be worth getting it done. Questions..

Where do you reccomend the conversion is completed, I think it is well worth travellling to get a good job done so anywhere within a few hours of the Severn Bridge would be OK? (at least the travel home would be cheaper  )

Is there a performance hit/hike?

Does LPG kill an engine in the long term?

How large are long range tank/s?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Jim do know any converters in your area.

LPG has approx 25% less power per gallon than petrol so were as I get 9.5mpg on petrol I only get 7.5mpg on LPG

The 8.1 is rated for LPG by GM so longevity shouldn't be any different

I would recommend an absolute minimum of 2x100litre tanks which give me a range of about 230miles. More if you can fit them in. One that Ridgeset had was fitted with 5 8O 

Next question sequential multipoint or gas carb?  

Olley


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

you must shop around first quote i got was £3000 and that was before he looked at it (his words) finaly got it done for £1600 inc vat at Autogas North 
west near Runcorn 3 hours drive for you but might be worth it
he put me 2x150 litre tanks under the back (depends what room you've got) fitted me out with the Tartarini gas system i think you do lose some pulling power on hills but its hardley noticeable
worth a phone call 01928 710011 or www.Autogas.co.uk/shop for your area dealer
good luck 
Tony


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Sequential multipoint, NOT gas carb. It's smoother and more efficient.

Are you _really_ sure you're gonna make 7-10K per year? Thats a lot for an RV in the UK. Even as a fulltimer, I only did 3k between MOT's last year/this year.

One point.
A mate of mine had a 3.9EFI V8 RangeRover on gas. Absolutely loved it and the switch over from gas to petrol was seemless, only thing was, he reconned it ran a LOT hotter on gas than on petrol and it enjoyed eating plugs and leads.
Perhaps an LPG RVer (Olley?) could comment?


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zaskars right about plugs but if use Bosch multi point plugs no probs
i went to Peterboro coulple of weeks ago and used 169 litres of gas given that it does slightly less to the gallon on gas do the sums 38 pence per litre or 94 pence per litre
£64 or £158 know which i like

Tony


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Jim

Would you be willing to travel to sunny Blackpool to have the work done?

There a guy lives just round corner from me who has done 2 conversions for me (a 4X4 and my old RV) he is really reasonably priced, excellent service and no VAT (result!!). Hes on holiday till next week but if you want his number let me know.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

zaskar said:


> Sequential multipoint, NOT gas carb. It's smoother and more efficient.
> 
> Are you _really_ sure you're gonna make 7-10K per year? Thats a lot for an RV in the UK. quote]
> 
> We will probably be doing a bit less in the RV that we do now, but we do 10k a year already, and we plan to head down south twice a year in the RV, so it may well be more.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Would you be willing to travel to sunny Blackpool to have the work done?
> 
> There a guy lives just round corner from me who has done 2 conversions for me (a 4X4 and my old RV) he is really reasonably priced, excellent service and no VAT (result!!). Hes on holiday till next week but if you want his number let me know.


Sounds good to me, send me the number.
how long do the conversions take when all goes well.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Sequential multipoint, NOT gas carb. It's smoother and more efficient.
> 
> hotter on gas than on petrol and it enjoyed eating plugs and leads.
> Perhaps an LPG RVer (Olley?) could comment?


Smoother 8O a V8 running smoother 8O how would you tell. :lol:

As for running hotter, never noticed any difference with mine temperature gauge stays in the green climbing up mountains or going down.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Smoother 8O a V8 running smoother 8O how would you tell. :lol:
> 
> Olley


You wouldn't notice really but that is where that beautiful orchestra lives Olley, deep in the bowels of a V8 mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="kands
..........but that is where that beautiful orchestra lives Olley, deep in the bowels of a V8 mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keith[/quote]

You dont use the radio either then?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Jim

You have a PM


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm lead to believe that an engine run on LPG should last longer as unlike a petrol engine the fuel does NOT was the lubricating oil from the bore walls and that is also why your engine oil should stay cleaner longer.


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

tantarini and most other makers produce both sequential, and open loop systems (basically gas carbs) the latter not suitable for plastic manifolds, not likely on a yank v8, ours is the cheap version impco whitch is very simple, 300 ltr tanks 10 mpg on motorway at £1.70 gallon but if your stuck in traffic and stop start better on petrol as more precisely monitored, runs really well on gas and never noticed difference in power, but we only travel between 50 and 60 mph


----------



## mgc (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jim.
Try Anglo American Autocare based in Newport.
Steve Griffiths is the owner. tel 01633 250050 mob 07836 672046.
Big name dealers use him for lpg conversions on new vehicles
He does a really good job and maby not to far from you.

All the best 
Mike.


----------

